# The Official 2013 Oscars Thread - Live Spoilers



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

For those of us who do care.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

What's under the mystery hood on the red carpet?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Meta thread for the 2013 Oscars/85th Annual Academy Awards




Who will win best picture? My money is on "Argo" (which I saw yesterday). Will also be happy for a win for "Silver Linings Playbook". That film should pick up at least one acting award.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> What's under the mystery hood on the red carpet?


Amanda Seyfried thinks it's a head. 

She's a little goofy.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Merge me with smeek's.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Merge me with smeek's.


Ha! Ironic that Smeek smeeked an entire thread.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

we posted at the same time


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> we posted at the same time


Great minds think alike.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Well, it's an ABC telecast, so my money is on something from a Disney property:

The frozen head of Walt Disney. 

Something from Marvel. 

Something from Lucasfilm.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

All of the other Oscar threads have been in the Happy Hour. 

Lame.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

in the ghetto.

Lame

guess those don't watch don't want to see a thread about it.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> we posted at the same time


The same time 3 minutes apart.

Kristin Chenoweth is annoying. We are fully aware how short you are.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> All of the other Oscar threads have been in the Happy Hour.
> 
> Lame.


You don't think an awards show for movies should be in the TV section?


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

We saw you're boobs. lol


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

That was tacky.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Tuned in just in time for a song about boobs. Jennifer Lawrence's reaction was funny.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

We saw your boots?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> in the ghetto.
> 
> Lame
> 
> guess those don't watch don't want to see a thread about it.


Not sure how this forum is any more of a "ghetto" than the other... and it is about something on TV, so it makes sense that it is in this one.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

The shots of the actresses in the audience during "we saw your boobs" was awkward.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Loved the dance sequence.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> The shots of the actresses in the audience during "we saw your boobs" was awkward.


 Those were part of the skit. Jennifer Lawerance's gown was completely different.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

Sock puppet flight. 

Denzel did all those nutty professor movies. Classic


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow total upset. Would have loved to see Arkin win.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> Wow total upset. Would have loved to see Arkin win.


I was totally expecting Tommy Lee.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

So far it's an entertaining show, good job by McFarlane.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Rudd/McCarthy...WTF was that?!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Rudd/McCarthy...WTF was that?!


Not. Funny.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Gotta love a man in a kilt! :up:


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I'm glad they're doing the featurettes on the best picture films 3 at a time. In the past it has taken up way too much time.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

JAWS theme...get out! AWESOME!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow - that was harsh!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ok, that was unintentionally (?) funny... the Jaws music as the time deadline creeps up on the VFX guys from Life of Pi.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Wow - that was harsh!


That was awesome!


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

He shouldn't have just thanked his family that was rude.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

That would be the only award Anna Karenina will win.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

For someone who does hair and makeup for a living, this woman has horrible hair and makeup, and her outfit is awful! Those hot pink tights - oy.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Halle - have a sandwich, or 10.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Halle - have a sandwich, or 10.


Her dress is gorgeous.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

What a wasted opportunity this Bond montage is.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Would be cool if they all show up on stage.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Shirley Bassey looks pretty good for 76.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Ok, that was unintentionally (?) funny... the Jaws music as the time deadline creeps up on the VFX guys from Life of Pi.


Rhythm and Hues is (was?) one of my clients.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Her dress is gorgeous.


Definitely agree with this one.

Really? The theme from Goldfinger is the song they're doing? Ick.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Hilarious tweet from George Takei &#8207;@GeorgeTakei

When you accept your first Oscar, be sure to dress like Cyndi Lauper.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> Shirley Bassey looks pretty good for 76.


Jennifer Aniston isn't going to look as good at that age.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> Really? The theme from Goldfinger is the song they're doing? Ick.


Classic Bond song and was great seeing her belt it out.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> Classic Bond song and was great seeing her belt it out.


"Live and Let Die" would have been my preference. If you're going to have Shirley Bassey perform one, I'd have preferred "Diamonds are Forever." I suppose they went with "Goldfinger" since it was the first Bond song.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Kerry Washington in another beautiful dress!


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> "Live and Let Die" would have been my preference. If you're going to have Shirley Bassey perform one, I'd have preferred "Diamonds are Forever." I suppose they went with "Goldfinger" since it was the first Bond song.


Technically, "From Russia With Love" was, but of course it played at the end of the film.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> Kerry Washington in another beautiful dress!


I agree.

You know, I never used to like her, but she's won me over.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Oooh baby - my favorite LIAM!!!!

Hawtest man in the world!!!!


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

Lincoln joke - Not funny


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I laughed


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

McFarlane has decent delivery of some real stinker material. I don't get how this show always gets some of the worst comedy writers.


----------



## Ozzie72 (Aug 9, 2008)

LoadStar said:


> McFarlane has decent delivery of some real stinker material. I don't get how this show always gets some of the worst comedy writers Bruce Vilanch and the other same-old Oscar writers can be considered some of the best when they prove otherwise year after year.


FYP


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I like that they're making the most of McFarlane's voice by having him do the throw to commercial as well.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ozzie72 said:


> FYP


I was wondering if the show was still stuck with Vilanch. Dude seriously needs to retire from "comedy" writing.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

etexlady said:


> Lincoln joke - Not funny


Too soon?


----------



## Ozzie72 (Aug 9, 2008)

And I also laughed at the Lincoln joke...I'll argue that the Kardashians have done more to harm society than an arguably tasteless joke about a centuries-old assassination.


----------



## Ozzie72 (Aug 9, 2008)

LoadStar said:


> I was wondering if the show was still stuck with Vilanch. Dude seriously needs to retire from "comedy" writing.


I won't swear to it but I have to think so. If he wasn't working on the show, I'm sure we would have had multiple Vilanch tribute stories leading up to the show. He's a national treasure, after all.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Some good looking dresses this year.


----------



## Ozzie72 (Aug 9, 2008)

LoadStar said:


> Halle - have a sandwich, or 10.


And please pass one to Jessica Chastain.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Fascinating... the orchestra was evicted and sent off-site.

Edit: I wonder if that's why I've gotten a faint feeling that the singers of tonight's live musical bits have been ever so slightly off beat.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Some good looking dresses this year.


Agreed!

Both Jessica Chastain and Jennifer Gardiner looked beautiful!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Her dress is gorgeous.


Versace. Halle said she told them to make her look like a Bond girl, and Donatella obliged.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Given that the orchestra is off site, Catherine Zeta Jones is lip syncing, right?


----------



## Ozzie72 (Aug 9, 2008)

murgatroyd said:


> Versace.


Geshundheit.

And was that number from _Chicago_ just lip-synced? Why bother with the performance?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Dreamgirls one of the most overrated musicals of the last few years.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

Solo is too yell-y. Whoever that is.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

bruab said:


> Solo is too yell-y. Whoever that is.


Jennifer Hudson.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Loving all the musical numbers.

Ironic that they are all from Broadway shows...


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

Ozzie72 said:


> And was that number from _Chicago_ just lip-synced? Why bother with the performance?


So we could watch it. It didn't seem obviously lip-synched. I liked it. I figured it wasn't lip synched because on the blond wasn't included and she can't sing in real life.

Jennifer Hudson sounded life for sure.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Jennifer Hudson.


Ok. Didn't recognize all skinny like that.

(Sorry, but it's true)


----------



## Ozzie72 (Aug 9, 2008)

nyny523 said:


> Loving all the musical numbers.
> 
> Ironic that they are all from Broadway shows...blockbuster Hollywood films.


FYP...Hollywood would never claim material from other sources as its own. NEVER.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Don't know why, but during the musicals/songs my receiver keeps reporting it's switching between 5.1 and mono audio. It's ruining the Les Mis song. It's fine the rest of the time.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow Crowe really ruined it.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

That was great.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Not sure if I like this Les Mis medley. I was with it until it got really busy and muddled near the end.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

gossamer88 said:


> Wow Crowe really ruined it.


He'll fight you.


----------



## Ozzie72 (Aug 9, 2008)

morac said:


> Don't know why, but during the musicals/songs my receiver keeps reporting it's switching between 5.1 and mono audio. It's ruining the Les Mis song. It's fine the rest of the time.


That's because the songs were both on Broadway and in movies. Broadway = mono, Hollywood = 5.1.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Not sure if I like this Les Mis medley. I was with it until it got really busy and muddled near the end.


It isn't a medley - it is an actual number from the show.

I haven't seen the movie yet, but I have seen the show 4 times...


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> I haven't seen the movie yet, but I have seen the show 4 times...


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

I am so psyched to see Oz the Great and Powerful.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


>


Yup - twice in London, twice in NYC.

It's an amazing experience.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

The movie was great. It's kind of funny, because going into it I thought the movie was based on the book and I wasn't aware that it was based on the musical, which I haven't seen. After a minute I thought to myself, "so they're going to be singing the whole time?"


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

They used TNG music to introduce the Movie cast for the TOS remake?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> It isn't a medley - it is an actual number from the show.
> 
> I haven't seen the movie yet, but I have seen the show 4 times...


Ah. Never actually seen it. I keep wanting to watch but just missing the concert performance that they trot out every pledge break on PBS.

Uh, orchestra? That's the classic film and TNG theme... they went back to the Alexander Courage theme for the Chris Pine era Trek.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> Yup - twice in London, twice in NYC.
> 
> It's an amazing experience.


What are you waiting for to see the movie?!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> What are you waiting for to see the movie?!


I try and avoid going to the movies.

I will wait until I can watch it at home.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I think that as much screen time as McFarlane has had tonight, I think they probably could have skipped the Ted bit.

Wow. How often does a tie happen?


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

Just another mention - the visual effects workers from Life of Pi are protesting the Oscars: link


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Wow. How often does a tie happen?


Not very often. And technically they don't have to get the exact same number of votes.

http://weeklytrivia.blogspot.com/2004/09/oscar-ties.html


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> Wow. How often does a tie happen?


Googled:

Twice:
In 1932 Wallace Beery and Frederic March both won Best Actor, for The Champ and Dr. Jeckell and Mr. Hyde.
In 1968 Katharine Hepburn and Barbra Streisand both won Best Actress, for A Lion in Winter and Funny Girl.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I'm getting tired of hearing MacFarlane clap. Why can't they deal with his mic?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Do they dare play the JAWS theme on Anne Hathaway?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

So what's the over/under on how late this thing will run...


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

It's moving pretty quickly. Thanks to Bruce


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> So what's the over/under on how late this thing will run...


I padded 15 minutes. I don't expect it to go over by more than that.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

morac said:


> I padded 15 minutes. I don't expect it to go over by more than that.


Deadline:Hollywood is betting that this could be one of, if not the single longest running shows so far. They expect it to run over 4 hours.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

I'm way behind live TV and am not really planning on watching more than bits and pieces.

In the "Oscars Red Carpet Live", it seems that Samsung is being really aggressive w/ads and product placement.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

morac said:


> Don't know why, but during the musicals/songs my receiver keeps reporting it's switching between 5.1 and mono audio. It's ruining the Les Mis song. It's fine the rest of the time.


Happening during Adele's performance of "Skyfall", too.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah - bad sound mix during Adele.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Adele didn't belt it out like she usually does.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

How could you tell?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

What is going on with Kristen Stewart?


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Kristen Stewart not doing herself any favors here. Wow.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

She's a vampire.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 4, 1999)

Ugh, Kristen Stewart. What the hell?


----------



## Ozzie72 (Aug 9, 2008)

Memo to Kristen Stewart: please try...just once...to figure out how to carry yourself like someone other than the post-punk slacker-chic dingbat you make yourself out to be.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

She always sounds like she's bored to be anywhere.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Salma Hayek: looks gorgeous, sounds like Charo. Discuss.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> What is going on with Kristen Stewart?


She was on crutches on the red carpet.

But, I agree...she came across as a punk, limping aside.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Lori said:


> Salma Hayek: looks gorgeous, sounds like Charo. Discuss.


Coochie, coochie!!!'


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ugh. I made the mistake of flipping over to Deadline's live snark. I don't know how anyone can read that and feel good about themselves. It's really an incredibly ugly display.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Apparently to be in vogue with men's fashion I need a beard, and a lot of product in my hair to make it stand up in the front.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I really hate that they leave the mics on during the In Memoriam, because you get some people getting some applause and others none. That seems wrong to me.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Barbara!!!!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm glad they didn't have someone singing over in memorian this year.


And my receiver is going berserk again.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Barbara!!!!


Barbra.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

morac said:


> I'm glad they didn't have someone singing over in memorian this year.
> 
> And my receiver is going berserk again.


No that's just Barbra Streisand.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

This woman sounds like an older Lea Michelle.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

nyny523 said:


> Barbara!!!!


She looks great!


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

morac said:


> And my receiver is going berserk again.


Yeah, what the heck is that? Would really like to have heard some of these live performances with good sound.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> She looks great!


:up:


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Babs put a tear in my eye.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Haven't had any issues with my receiver here.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

hummingbird_206 said:


> She looks great!


Absolutely fabulous. She's had nice work done.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I forgot that Queen Latifah was in _Chicago_.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

Ozzie72 said:


> Memo to Kristen Stewart: please try...just once...to figure out how to carry yourself like someone other than the post-punk slacker-chic dingbat you make yourself out to be.


I think I heard that she's actually on crutches. Not sure why, but she might also be in pain or on drugs for the pain. At least I think that's who they said arrived on crutches, but they would remove them for the photo ops on the red carpet arrivals.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Life of Pi doing pretty well tonight!


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

MNoelH said:


> I think I heard that she's actually on crutches. Not sure why, but she might also be in pain or on drugs for the pain. At least I think that's who they said arrived on crutches, but they would remove them for the photo ops on the red carpet arrivals.


She still seemed So. Bored. and just--like--_better than this._


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

Renee Zellweger still looks her eyes are closed half the time.


----------



## Ozzie72 (Aug 9, 2008)

MNoelH said:


> I think I heard that she's actually on crutches. Not sure why, but she might also be in pain or on drugs for the pain. At least I think that's who they said arrived on crutches, but they would remove them for the photo ops on the red carpet arrivals.


I'd heard the same. I don't take cheap shots -- if it were just that, I'd not have posted. But she looks and acts the same every single time I see her in a non-acting situation. The injury / any meds she's on may not be helping, but they're not the proximate cause.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

bruab said:


> Renee Zellweger still looks her eyes are closed half the time.


Yeah, the work she's had done is...less nice.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Lori said:


> She still seemed So. Bored. and just--like--better than this.


This.

Daniel Radcliffe couldn't have looked happier to be there, so that only made KStew look even more... Blah.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

cmontyburns said:


> Yeah, what the heck is that? Would really like to have heard some of these live performances with good sound.


Guess it's not a local issue then, assuming you are in Texas. Strange no one else is complaining (except a few choice tweets directed at my local abc station).


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

bruab said:


> Renee Zellweger still looks her eyes are closed half the time.


Which is why I've always called her "Squinty" Zellweger.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

The bit where the celebs make a big deal about having trouble opening the envelope is really old. 

I see a lot of unflattering Sandra Bullock memes in the future (a la Beyonce at the Super Bowl).


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

No surprise Adele and "Skyfall" win, but that's really not a very good song.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Adele has *great* hair tonight.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

cmontyburns said:


> No surprise Adele and "Skyfall" win, but that's really not a very good song.


But it is a good Bond song.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

Zevida said:


> The bit where the celebs make a big deal about having trouble opening the envelope is really old.
> 
> I see a lot of unflattering Sandra Bullock memes in the future (a la Beyonce at the Super Bowl).


True, yet it seems to be Velcro. Maybe it's that super strong Velcro that they use for car toll EZ-Passes.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

FWIW, the sound is all f'd up during the musical numbers here as well.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

DUDE_NJX said:


> FWIW, the sound is all f'd up during the musical numbers here as well.


I made a clip of it so others can see what I've been dealing with.


----------



## Ozzie72 (Aug 9, 2008)

Zevida said:


> The bit where the celebs make a big deal about having trouble opening the envelope is really old.
> 
> I see a lot of unflattering Sandra Bullock memes in the future (a la Beyonce at the Super Bowl).


Speaking of...anyone just catch that commercial for something called "The Heat"? Did I miss something, or is that just "Miss Congeniality 3" with special guest star Melissa McCarthy?


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Also, I've never seen Seth McFarlane before. I don't watch anything he does (I saw Ted reluctantly and didn't like it). I always pictured him as a big schlubby guy like Kevin Smith. But he's pretty hot!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

cmontyburns said:


> No surprise Adele and "Skyfall" win, but that's really not a very good song.


It's about 50/50 whether a Bond song is any good separate from the film. When the title of the song is given to the songwriter and they have to write the rest of it, it often times ends up with the lyrics being quite forced.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DUDE_NJX said:


> FWIW, the sound is all f'd up during the musical numbers here as well.


In the ever so specific location of "here."


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

bruab said:


> True, yet it seems to be Velcro. Maybe it's that super strong Velcro that they use for car toll EZ-Passes.


"3M Dual Lock." And yes, that stuff is *amazingly* strong.


----------



## Ozzie72 (Aug 9, 2008)

LoadStar said:


> In the ever so specific location of "here."


What? He's in DUDE_NJXland. Found it in Apple Maps, it's in the middle of Buckingham Palace.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

What an ego on this guy.


----------



## Ozzie72 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Kristin -- if you want to learn how to be a spaced-out goofball the right way, go hang out with QT for a while at that post-Oscars orgy at Jack's house.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

With the Dolby Digital mix I keep thinking that I hear a moth fluttering to my back left, just the bad sound.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I never want to hear the phrase "unicorn apocalypse" again.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

morac said:


> What an ego on this guy.


Heh, I was thinking that he gave the least humble speech with the most humilty I have ever seen.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

cmontyburns said:


> I never want to hear the phrase "unicorn apocalypse" again.


This.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Cocaine trees! LOL!!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

DeDondeEs said:


> With the Dolby Digital mix I keep thinking that I hear a moth fluttering to my back left, just the bad sound.


Me too.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Suddenly thinking it'll be Ang Lee.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Me smart. 

Life of Pi going to take Best Picture?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I loved that book, but could not imagine how it could be a good film.

I think I need to re-evaluate and give it a shot!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Another upset! Glad Lee won!


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Heh, Ang Lee just said he can't "waste this time" thanking other members of his cast than the lead actor.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> In the ever so specific location of "here."


NJ. Cablevision out of NYC.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DeDondeEs said:


> With the Dolby Digital mix I keep thinking that I hear a moth fluttering to my back left, just the bad sound.


I think what you're hearing there is the shutter on the cameras from the press photographers.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Ang Lee should have thanked the Academy for not nominating Ben Affleck.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Glad to see Life of Pi winning so much. I really enjoyed that movie. Boy this is running long. I feel bad for those of you on the East coast. What are they just going to give out the big three awards in rapid succession?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Tweet of the night:

Richard Dreyfuss &#8207;@RichardDreyfuss
I always dreamed that the score of one of my films would be used to play people off at the Oscars. We did it, Steven!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Random thought: if you had to go to a red carpet event on crutches, how hard would it be to get a pair of crutches and give them the red carpet treatment? Cover the ugly foam with some nice fabric, bling the hell out of the rest, and then just go out on the red carpet and own your look.

Wouldn't that be more elegant than limping?


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> I think what you're hearing there is the shutter on the cameras from the press photographers.


That would make sense.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> I loved that book, but could not imagine how it could be a good film.
> 
> I think I need to re-evaluate and give it a shot!


I love the book and was skeptical of the movie, but by the end, I loved it. I think they really managed to capture the spirit of the book while making a compelling and beautiful movie. No movie can be an exact replica of a book, but it was a faithful (no pun intended!) adaptation.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Pulling for Jennifer Lawrence. Dig her.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I don't believe anyone gave a better performance than the basically untrained 9yo.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

cmontyburns said:


> Pulling for Jennifer Lawrence. Dig her.


Have any lotto numbers you can give me?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Jennifer Lawrence falls up the stairs - she will never forget that!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Note to stylists everywhere: if your client falls over going up the stairs, the dress is too much look.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I'm surprised they don't have assistants standing by the stairs assisting the ladies up the stairs. Not being sexist, but with these elaborate dresses and high heels, I'm surprised that tripping doesn't happen more often.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

What's with that super long back necklace? Is that a thing?


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

morac said:


> Have any lotto numbers you can give me?


For my next miracle, I will predict Daniel Day Lewis. No, no, really. I know he's a long shot, but he'll pull it out.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I'm surprised they don't have assistants standing by the stairs assisting the ladies up the stairs. Not being sexist, but with these elaborate dresses and high heels, I'm surprised that tripping doesn't happen more often.


Not sexist at all - and they used to do that. I don't know when it stopped, but it shouldn't have.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I'm surprised they don't have assistants standing by the stairs assisting the ladies up the stairs. Not being sexist, but with these elaborate dresses and high heels, I'm surprised that tripping doesn't happen more often.


How about no stairs? Stars are stupid. A nice elegant double ramp.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

bruab said:


> What's with that super long back necklace? Is that a thing?


Yes.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

cmontyburns said:


> For my next miracle, I will predict Daniel Day Lewis. No, no, really. I know he's a long shot, but he'll pull it out.


Two for two.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> Note to stylists everywhere: if your client falls over going up the stairs, the dress is too much look.


The stylist actually watched all the performances and never thought she'd win.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Meryl didn't open the envelope!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Two for two.


Three for three. He picked one earlier.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Boy no dramatic opening of the envelope there, Meryl just blurted it out.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> How about no stairs? Stars are stupid. A nice elegant double ramp.


Even with a ramp, you need help. Either a Bannister or someone to walk you.

It is difficult to walk up anything in a long dress with high heels, especially when you are excited and nervous!


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Even with a ramp, you need help. Either a Bannister or someone to walk you.
> 
> It is difficult to walk up anything in a long dress with high heels, especially when you are excited and nervous!


How about an little escalator?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> How about no stairs? Stars are stupid. A nice elegant double ramp.


A ramp would be a tremendous slip hazard. (Dress shoes don't have what you might call "traction.")

Ok, Daniel Day Lewis with better comedy than the entire Oscars writing staff has managed to come up with.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Even with a ramp, you need help. Either a Bannister or someone to walk you.
> 
> It is difficult to walk up anything in a long dress with high heels, especially when you are excited and nervous!


This is Hollywood. If your dress goes to the floor, wear low shoes. Special effect.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Nice speech by DDL. Probably the best of the night.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

A ramp is too slow. It would easily add another 15-20 minutes to the show!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> This is Hollywood. If your dress goes to the floor, wear low shoes. Special effect.


This is Hollywood.

Fashion rules.

You don't wear flats with a gown!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> A ramp would be a tremendous slip hazard. (Dress shoes don't have what you might call "traction.")


You'd better tell OSHA that.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

nyny523 said:


> Jennifer Lawrence falls up the stairs - she will never forget that!


Feel bad for her, but she gets my respect for owning it. I loved that she thanked the audience for standing because they felt bad for her falling.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Looks like Best Picture is still a wide open race. Any last predictions?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> This is Hollywood.
> 
> Fashion rules.
> 
> You don't wear flats with a gown!


I'll bet half if them are. You don't see, so it does not matter.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Live from the White House. Who could the winner be? 

They should start playing Jaws for the First Lady.

ETA: See told ya, a movie related to politics would win.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> I'll bet half if them are. You don't see, so it does not matter.


I'll take that bet - and I would win. I promise you, 99% of the women there are wearing heels...


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Zevida said:


> Looks like Best Picture is still a wide open race. Any last predictions?


I wouldn't have thought it earlier on, but Life of Pi looks to be the frontrunner now. If it's not that, it'll be Argo.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

DeDondeEs said:


> Live from the White House. Who could the winner be?


The producers of the show don't know.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> The producers of the show don't know.


Meryl Streep did!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> You'd better tell OSHA that.


Ok, well, if you get OSHA involved, you'd be looking at traction grip strips, a railing, edge lighting, yellow and black hazard tape on the front edge, and caution signs.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> The stylist actually watched all the performances and never thought she'd win.


Funny! But there are stairs everywhere.

I've been thinking the volume of that skirt was really really big since I saw it on the red carpet. I wonder how heavy the dress is?


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

Funny line! "Three sexiest producers alive"


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

cmontyburns said:


> I wouldn't have thought it earlier on, but Life of Pi looks to be the frontrunner now. If it's not that, it'll be Argo.


I was hoping Life of Pi would win, but didn't think they give it to them.

I haven't seen Argo yet. I should. This is one of the few years where almost all the nominees look like movies I'd like.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

How fast can Affleck talk? Crikey!

Edited to add: adrenaline, the wonder drug.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Affleck almost tops DDL's speech. That was nice, too. The two best for last.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Ahh, Kristen!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I'll take that bet - and I would win. I promise you, 99% of the women there are wearing heels...


Then they are fools.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Ok, well, if you get OSHA involved, you'd be looking at traction grip strips, a railing, edge lighting, yellow and black hazard tape on the front edge, and caution signs.


I know you are winking but not really.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Zevida said:


> I was hoping Life of Pi would win, but didn't think they give it to them.
> 
> I haven't seen Argo yet. I should. This is one of the few years where almost all the nominees look like movies I'd like.


Argo was by far the best. I thought it should win right after I saw it. Only thing close was Lincoln. Pi was good but mostly for what it won for...beauty.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

And the award for most unnecessary song in an award show goes to...


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

murgatroyd said:


> Ahh, Kristen!


Ugh - Kristen.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> And the award for most unnecessary song in an award show goes to...


And the only one where the audio didn't mess up.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

So what, 35 minutes over?


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

morac said:


> And the only one where the audio didn't mess up.


Maybe for you. Not for me though.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Zevida said:


> I haven't seen Argo yet. I should. This is one of the few years where almost all the nominees look like movies I'd like.


It's available to rent via Amazon streaming if you re interested. I watched it this morning and it was pretty good.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Then they are fools.


Why? Because they want to wear heels?

I can think of a lot more foolish things than that.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> I'll take that bet - and I would win. I promise you, 99% of the women there are wearing heels...


If I was that famous and wearing a dress that no one could see my feet in, I'd wear sneakers under it. 

I am 6'0" already, I could pull it off. 

Or at least I'd get someone to make me some high heeled sneakers.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Why? Because they want to wear heels?
> 
> I can think of a lot more foolish things than that.


Besides, dressy flats can be every bit as slippery as heels are.

Edited to add: I've also had sneakers with really slippery soles.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Not feeling the love for Amy Adams' dove grey dress. I don't think that color is a good look on the red carpet.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

A few have complained about the sound during the show. I have noticed that when ever ABC has an award show the sound is always bad. Usually muffled or the music over powers the vocals.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

We fast forwarded through the Jennifer Hudson, Barbra Streisand, and Norah Jones numbers, but the sound was bad during Adele. Her mic was way too low on the chorus and the band and backup singers were overpowering her.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

murgatroyd said:


> Besides, dressy flats can be every bit as slippery as heels are.


Even mens' dress shoes are often slick as ice on the bottom. I wouldn't want to try and walk up a ramp in slick dress shoes, especially with as polished as the floor is on a show like the Oscars.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Exactly.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

laria said:


> We fast forwarded through the Jennifer Hudson, Barbra Streisand, and Norah Jones numbers, but the sound was bad during Adele. Her mic was way too low on the chorus and the band and backup singers were overpowering her.


It wasn't an issue with the sound itself, but the audio kept switching from 5.1 surround to mono and back. Every time it switched my Onkyo receiver clicked and dropped the sound briefly. It was primarily during the musical numbers or at least that's the only time I noticed it. I did see it during some of the commercials, but that's not unusual.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Argo for Best Picture? Shocking, IMO. Going into the show, I figured Lincoln would win everything but after watching Life of Pi win so many awards (including Best Director) I thought for sure it would win. 

I really liked Argo. Don't get me wrong. But I thought Life of Pi was the best of the bunch. I really loved that movie. 

I don't get all of the love for Silver Linings Playbook. I enjoyed it but it looked like a typical romantic comedy to me. Maybe not as cheesy but definitely as predictable. 

I also loved Django and that will probably be the only movie I will watch again in the future. Well maybe Life of Pi with my older kids. I was happy to see Tarrintino win for screenplay. I felt like this was his best movie since Pulp Fiction. 

Overally, a great group of movies for Best Picture. I still need to watch Zero Dark Thirty and I will skip Amour. But so far, I've enjoyed all of them besides Beasts of the Southern Wild. Not my cup of tea. I even liked Les Miserables and I hate musicals.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> "Live and Let Die" would have been my preference. If you're going to have Shirley Bassey perform one, I'd have preferred "Diamonds are Forever." I suppose they went with "Goldfinger" since it was the first Bond song.


....and the Academy apparently can't do basic math. If Shirley Bassey first performed the song 50 years ago, isn't it kinda mean to make her sing it live for a billion people in her 70s? I thought she put on a great performance (for a senior citizen) but she just did not have the strength in her voice that made the song so iconic way back when. It seem kinda mean....


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> Wow Crowe really ruined it.


Crowe is a weak singer who gave a really good film performance. It was obvious that they directed around his weak voice in making the movie and they did a great job. It's hardly Crowe's fault that someone came up with the hairbrained idea to make the whole cast sing live at the Oscars.

I felt that most of the Les Mis sequence was a cacophony rather than coming together as a good ensemble piece. What WORKED about the movie version with the singing done while filming is that it was intimate and personal in a way the stage version never could be. All of that is completely obliterated when you make the film performers stand on stage in a huge theater and attempt to belt it back to the nosebleed seats.

Ancillarily related, I found it kind of hilarious that Anne Hathaway is now the anti-Felicity. She haircutted her way to an Oscar.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Zevida said:


> Also, I've never seen Seth McFarlane before. I don't watch anything he does (I saw Ted reluctantly and didn't like it). I always pictured him as a big schlubby guy like Kevin Smith. But he's pretty hot!


He's been doing Roku ads for a couple years and the talk show circuit. He was kinda schlubby a few years ago but has gotten slimmer and hotter as he's had greater career success.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> The stylist actually watched all the performances and never thought she'd win.


That is NOT the kind of dress your stylist sticks you in to get all rumpled in your seat all night. I think her stylist had more faith in her performance than Jennifer Lawrence did!


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

DeDondeEs said:


> Live from the White House. Who could the winner be?
> 
> They should start playing Jaws for the First Lady.
> 
> ETA: See told ya, a movie related to politics would win.


The more I think about it, the more I think the White House thought Lincoln would win. Then Michelle would look adorable --- First Lady resoundingly endorsing an inspiring slice of American history that is uncontestably morally pure while encouraging children to follow their dreams to make the world a better place.

Um...oops.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I thought they were supposed to have all of the Bonds there.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> I thought they were supposed to have all of the Bonds there.


Nope. They said up front that the Bond tribute would not include that.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Polcamilla said:


> I felt that most of the Les Mis sequence was a cacophony rather than coming together as a good ensemble piece. What WORKED about the movie version with the singing done while filming is that it was intimate and personal in a way the stage version never could be. All of that is completely obliterated when you make the film performers stand on stage in a huge theater and attempt to belt it back to the nosebleed seats.


Have you seen the stage version?

I've seen it 4 times - it is remarkable on stage. There is NOTHING more intimate and personal than a live performance, regardless of where you are sitting in the theater. Have you seen the show live? I think you might change your opinion.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I found it a bit odd that they were doing a tribute to movie musicals, and the oldest musical they used was 10 years old. Chicago, Dream Girls, and Les Mis.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Why? Because they want to wear heels?
> 
> I can think of a lot more foolish things than that.


Because they are wearing heels that no one can see.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> I found it a bit odd that they were doing a tribute to movie musicals, and the oldest musical they used was 10 years old. Chicago, Dream Girls, and Les Mis.


The producers of the Oscars show were also the producers for Chicago.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

It was pointed out to me - because I'm oblivious - that all of the actresses who had "reaction shots" during We Saw Your Boobs were wearing different clothes than they actually were wearing during the live presentation.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

FWIW, Nate Silver (531.com pollster who called the presidential race for all 50 states, IIRC) analyzed this year's earlier award outcomes and had predicted Argo.

He also picked Daniel Day Lewis, Jennifer Lawrence and Anne Hathaway, but missed Cristoph Waltz (predicted Tommy Lee Jones). He thought Spielberg would edge out Ang Lee for best director, but his analysis showed Lee very close.

http://fivethirtyeight.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/02/22/oscar-predictions-election-style/


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Because they are wearing heels that no one can see.


Not true.

Maybe you couldn't see them, but they could be seen!


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Polcamilla said:


> It's hardly Crowe's fault that someone came up with the hairbrained idea to make the whole cast sing live at the Oscars.


Were they actually singing live? SO and I were looking for the mics on the people who weren't obviously holding one or standing in front of one and couldn't see any. I assumed the Chicago number and the Les Mis one were prerecorded.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> It was pointed out to me - because I'm oblivious - that all of the actresses who had "reaction shots" during We Saw Your Boobs were wearing different clothes than they actually were wearing during the live presentation.


Of course they were - it was obvious that the "cutaway" reaction shots were from other shows.


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

nyny523 said:


> I'll take that bet - and I would win. I promise you, 99% of the women there are wearing heels...


And the ones who don't expect to get up until the end have them off.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Honora said:


> And the ones who don't expect to get up until the end have them off.


Not necessarily. Heels are comfortable when you are sitting - it is when you are standing and walking that you might want to slip them off!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Of course they were - it was obvious that the "cutaway" reaction shots were from other shows.


Were they from other shows, or pre-taped reaction shots for the Oscars?


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

Polcamilla said:


> I felt that most of the Les Mis sequence was a cacophony rather than coming together as a good ensemble piece. What WORKED about the movie version with the singing done while filming is that it was intimate and personal in a way the stage version never could be. All of that is completely obliterated when you make the film performers stand on stage in a huge theater and attempt to belt it back to the nosebleed seats.


Funny, it worked fine in the theater when I saw it live.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

laria said:


> Were they actually singing live? SO and I were looking for the mics on the people who weren't obviously holding one or standing in front of one and couldn't see any. I assumed the Chicago number and the Les Mis one were prerecorded.


I read all singing was live.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Were they from other shows, or pre-taped reaction shots for the Oscars?


Other shows.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

I am very embarrassed to admit that I watched Argo yesterday morning and never realized that Bryan Cranston was in it until they accepted the award last night. I was wondering what Walt White was on stage with them. Oops! I guess that hair threw me off.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Jstkiddn said:


> I am very embarrassed to admit that I watched Argo yesterday morning and never realized that Bryan Cranston was in it until they accepted the award last night. I was wondering what Walt White was on stage with them. Oops! I guess that hair threw me off.


In related news, Clark Kent is actually Superman when he takes off his glasses....


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Zevida said:


> The bit where the celebs make a big deal about having trouble opening the envelope is really old.
> 
> I see a lot of unflattering Sandra Bullock memes in the future (a la Beyonce at the Super Bowl).


Yep....


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Polcamilla said:


> ....and the Academy apparently can't do basic math. If Shirley Bassey first performed the song 50 years ago, isn't it kinda mean to make her sing it live for a billion people in her 70s? I thought she put on a great performance (for a senior citizen) but she just did not have the strength in her voice that made the song so iconic way back when. It seem kinda mean....


I think you're being harsh. Of course someone in their 70's isn't going to have the same energy and strength as when they're 30 or 40 years younger, but doesn't mean that they're not a good singer anymore or can't perform the song wonderfully. Barbra was in her 70's, and if you listened, you can tell during certain parts where her voice can't maintain the smoothness of when she was younger, but both her and Shirley still did great performances. They sang, they sang strong with obvious professionalism, and they still had all of the qualities that made them stand out. We should be celebrating that these legends are _still_ able to perform wonderfully and entertain us, rather than dwell on and be sorry that they don't sound just like they did when the song was recorded decades ago. The fact that they're in their 70's and _still_ sound so damn good is a reason to celebrate.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I don't know, to me Shirley's performance was painful.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

bobcarn said:


> I think you're being harsh. Of course someone in their 70's isn't going to have the same energy and strength as when they're 30 or 40 years younger, but doesn't mean that they're not a good singer anymore or can't perform the song wonderfully. Barbra was in her 70's, and if you listened, you can tell during certain parts where her voice can't maintain the smoothness of when she was younger, but both her and Shirley still did great performances. They sang, they sang strong with obvious professionalism, and they still had all of the qualities that made them stand out. We should be celebrating that these legends are still able to perform wonderfully and entertain us, rather than dwell on and be sorry that they don't sound just like they did when the song was recorded decades ago. The fact that they're in their 70's and still sound so damn good is a reason to celebrate.


The way the sound was during the broadcast, they managed to make Adele sound weak vocally and we all know that isn't the case. Point being, maybe Barbra and Shirley sounded better than we were able to hear. They both looked FABULOUS!


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

DUDE_NJX said:


> I don't know, to me Shirley's performance was painful.


Painful? Wow. It may not have been the best ever, but it was far from painful. Just my opinion, of course. You are entitled to yours (even if it is wrong).


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

I watched bits and pieces of the Oscars, and while I liked some parts, others made me groan. I like Seth, but the Oscars is supposed to be high-class, and some of the humor was inappropriate. Like the boob song. That's actually the one that was on when I tuned in, and I almost didn't watch it further. But then I saw William Shatner and had to watch it further.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

DUDE_NJX said:


> I don't know, to me Shirley's performance was painful.


I think the song itself is kind of painful (I really don't like it). But her performance of it surprised me. She did it quite nicely. She was on-key and professional and her voice held the qualities that she's known for.

But I'll never understand how the song itself became popular.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

bobcarn said:


> I watched bits and pieces of the Oscars, and while I liked some parts, others made me groan. I like Seth, but the Oscars is supposed to be high-class, and some of the humor was inappropriate. Like the boob song. That's actually the one that was on when I tuned in, and I almost didn't watch it further. But then I saw William Shatner and had to watch it further.


I loved the boob song. But I'm one that thinks these actors take themselves way too seriously so anything that brings them down a notch is a good thing.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Supfreak26 said:


> I loved the boob song. But I'm one that thinks these actors take themselves way too seriously so anything that brings them down a notch is a good thing.


I would have loved the boob song had it been sung on Family Guy, but it's crass to publicly point out to stars who are in the audience that we got to see their boobs. You shouldn't embarass members of the audience.

I love crass humor, and I would've laughed at all of those jokes had they been done elsewhere. I just didn't think it was the proper venue for that type of humor.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Ricky Gervais would've done a much better job.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Turtleboy said:


> I thought they were supposed to have all of the Bonds there.


From Deadline.com:


> OK, heres what really happened with this tribute to 50 years of James Bond films. (Besides the fact it looks like it was edited with a blunt meat cleaver.) The Academy and the shows producers hoped to gather together all the living 007 actors.* But Sean Connery refused to come because he hates the Broccoli family.* Something about how he thinks they cheated him out of money he was owed. *Then Pierce Brosnan refused to come because he hates the Broccoli family as well.* Something about how he thinks they pulled him from the role too early. *Roger Moore was dying to come because, well, hes a sweetheart.* And Daniel Craig would have come because he does what hes told by the Broccoli familys Eon Productions whose Bond #23 Skyfall just went through the box office global roof. So there you have it.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

bobcarn said:


> I think the song itself is kind of painful (I really don't like it). But her performance of it surprised me. She did it quite nicely. She was on-key and professional and her voice held the qualities that she's known for.


 I agree on the performance. I've heard much worse from much younger singers.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Have you seen the stage version?
> 
> I've seen it 4 times - it is remarkable on stage. There is NOTHING more intimate and personal than a live performance, regardless of where you are sitting in the theater. Have you seen the show live? I think you might change your opinion.


Wow, I guess having actually seen the movie, having seen the stage version more than once, including in London, and being a theater major isn't already enough to form a valid opinion on this.

THESE actors are not (except Eponine and perhaps a couple others) consummate stage actors. They did not rehearse and hone their performances for a stage venue and when called upon to present their material on the stage, it did not work.

Both theater and film can be deeply moving, deeply person, and intimate. They are NOT the same and the techniques they draw upon are not the same.

Russell Crowe absolutely worked in the film and the poor man stuck out like a high school musical understudy at the Oscar performance. He wasn't the only one whose performance was weak IN THAT VENUE.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Beards were very popular


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

bobcarn said:


> I think you're being harsh. Of course someone in their 70's isn't going to have the same energy and strength as when they're 30 or 40 years younger, but doesn't mean that they're not a good singer anymore or can't perform the song wonderfully. Barbra was in her 70's, and if you listened, you can tell during certain parts where her voice can't maintain the smoothness of when she was younger, but both her and Shirley still did great performances. They sang, they sang strong with obvious professionalism, and they still had all of the qualities that made them stand out. We should be celebrating that these legends are _still_ able to perform wonderfully and entertain us, rather than dwell on and be sorry that they don't sound just like they did when the song was recorded decades ago. The fact that they're in their 70's and _still_ sound so damn good is a reason to celebrate.


I thought Shirley was great and it was neat to see her on stage but that particular song is so iconic and her voice in the predominant recording is so lush and thick. Her performing onstage was a several minute reminder that 50 years does no ones's body any real favors.

Babs' song was stylistically very different and fit much better to a mature voice.

Several years ago at the Cameron Macintosh gala that sometimes gets played on PBS, there was a number from My Fair Lady. Julie Andrews was there --- this was before her big throat surgery but after it was pretty well established that her singing career was behind her. She spoke a line from the show and the crowd went NUTS then they performed the number with different singers but just having her onstage was awesome. Something similar with Shirley Bassey would've worked well.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> Were they from other shows, or pre-taped reaction shots for the Oscars?


I thought they looked pretaped by their reactions. And the guy sitting next to Naomi Watts staring right at her boobs when they cut to her.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I liked the Von Trapp joke.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DUDE_NJX said:


> I liked the Von Trapp joke.


It was kind of a lame joke... plus, since Christopher Plummer is apparently well known to hate the movie, it was kind of mean to deliberately do the joke (and use the music) anyway.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Zevida said:


> I see a lot of unflattering Sandra Bullock memes in the future (a la Beyonce at the Super Bowl).


Here's a base photo if anyone wants to take a crack at it...












ETA: Crap!


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> It was kind of a lame joke... plus, since Christopher Plummer is apparently well known to hate the movie, it was kind of mean to deliberately do the joke (and use the music) anyway.


Yeah, that's what made it funny.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Did they explain why was Obama a part of the show?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Polcamilla said:


> Crowe is a weak singer who gave a really good film performance. It was obvious that they directed around his weak voice in making the movie and they did a great job.


Crowe's not a bad singer in his native element (his rock band). But as you've already alluded to in your later post, he doesn't have the same training as a theater singer/actor would have.

And I don't think singers should be put in a position to wreck their voices -- e.g. repeatedly being asked to sing songs which are beyond their capabilities -- but aside from that, I'm not in the "oh, they're too old, they shouldn't be asked to do these things" camp. The singers can't just belt things out anymore, so they have to find another way to perform, and sometimes those choices are more interesting musically than just applying raw power.

In short, the Peter Pears conundrum comes into play.

It's the singer's prerogative to say "no, I can't do that anymore". As an audience member, especially at a live performance, I'll accept the performance the singer is able to give me. Would it have been different if I had been able to see the singer decades ago at their prime? Sure. But this is now.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

> Did they explain why was Obama a part of the show?


I imagine because she/he are attached at the hip with most of Hollyweird folk.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Did they explain why was Obama a part of the show?


Perhaps because so many big movies had to do with aspects of the government and particularly the executive branch.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I really hate that they leave the mics on during the In Memoriam, because you get some people getting some applause and others none. That seems wrong to me.


I specifically noticed not noticing any applause during In Memoriam at all this year (at least until Babs came out). I just figured that since the orchestra was sequestered this year, they were finally able to kill the mikes in the theater.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

bobcarn said:


> I watched bits and pieces of the Oscars, and while I liked some parts, others made me groan. I like Seth, but the Oscars is supposed to be high-class, and some of the humor was inappropriate. Like the boob song. That's actually the one that was on when I tuned in, and I almost didn't watch it further. But then I saw William Shatner and had to watch it further.


Would have been better if Shatner sang the boob song.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

busyba said:


> I specifically noticed not noticing any applause during In Memoriam at all this year (at least until Babs came out). I just figured that since the orchestra was sequestered this year, they were finally able to kill the mikes in the theater.


They were on, but quiet. I definitely heard some applause this year.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

What was with the little seating area right off the stage? It seemed like a lot of the technical award winners were all seated in the same section. Did they shuffle them in and out for each nomination or something?


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Did they explain why was Obama a part of the show?





Alfer said:


> I imagine because she/he are attached at the hip with most of Hollyweird folk.





mdougie said:


> Perhaps because so many big movies had to do with aspects of the government and particularly the executive branch.


I rather think the answer has less to do with stereotypes and more to do with the new producers wanting to do something that would make a splash. And probably FLOTUS said yes in exchange for the opportunity to talk about something important to her to such a huge audience.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

What did she talk about? Planting carrots?


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

There were some moments I got a nice gigle out of.
"Our next presenter needs no introduction." <leaves the stage>

Of course it wouldn't be an Academy Awards if Meryl Streep wasn't on the stage at some point.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

GoPackGo said:


> From Deadline.com:


Poor George Lazenby gets no respect.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

For all the talk of a big Bond thing for its 50th, it was very disappointing and too short. They could have cut out the stuff at the very begining and spent that time doing more Bond stuff.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

DUDE_NJX said:


> What did she talk about? Planting carrots?


No, she just talked in general about "what we learned" from all the best picture nominees, and then about how the arts are important for children to learn how to be creative, dream, yadda yadda.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

bobcarn said:


> I would have loved the boob song had it been sung on Family Guy, but it's crass to publicly point out to stars who are in the audience that we got to see their boobs. You shouldn't embarass members of the audience.


Right 'cause none of the actresses had _any idea_ they had done nude scenes, and nobody had ever seen the movies that were mentioned in the song.

Having the Gay Men's Chorus sing the song was brilliant.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

So who should host next year?

Tina Fey and Amy Poehler? (Seth joked, but they're great.)

Alec Baldwin did it before, right? He and Tina could co-host ...


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Ricky Gervais.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Ricky Gervais.


I wish the Academy had the _cojones _to do it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Marco said:


> So who should host next year?
> 
> Tina Fey and Amy Poehler? (Seth joked, but they're great.)
> 
> Alec Baldwin did it before, right? He and Tina could co-host ...


I don't have a problem with Seth being invited back. He's got good stage presence, he's got a decent voice, he can sing, he can dance a little... he just needs better writers.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah overall it was a weird Oscar ceremony, between the orchestra not even being on site, the whole bit with Seth talking to William Shatner on a TV screen, the Jaws music being played to shuffle people off (but not for famous people), the live part from the White House, whatever the heck is going on with Rene Zellweger, the tie vote, the audio, every guy having a beard, it just seemed off. 

I am a fan of some of Seth's work, but I thought he fell pretty flat. My prediction, he wont be there next year.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> It was kind of a lame joke... plus, since Christopher Plummer is apparently well known to hate the movie, it was kind of mean to deliberately do the joke (and use the music) anyway.


He doesn't hate it anymore. He used to. He has done relatively recent retrospective shows and has changed his mind.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Polcamilla said:


> Wow, I guess having actually seen the movie, having seen the stage version more than once, including in London, and being a theater major isn't already enough to form a valid opinion on this.
> 
> THESE actors are not (except Eponine and perhaps a couple others) consummate stage actors. They did not rehearse and hone their performances for a stage venue and when called upon to present their material on the stage, it did not work.
> 
> ...


Love how you picked out eponine. Hugh Jackman???


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I don't have a problem with Seth being invited back. He's got good stage presence, he's got a decent voice, he can sing, he can dance a little... he just needs better writers.


Yesterday he said no way he'd host again if asked.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Marco said:


> So who should host next year?
> 
> Tina Fey and Amy Poehler? (Seth joked, but they're great.)
> 
> Alec Baldwin did it before, right? He and Tina could co-host ...


Seth said in advance he was one and done. He was thrilled to do it once, but he made it clear he would not do it again.

Tina & Amy would be ok. Alec B would be a ratings disaster, IMHO.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

What the Oscars' Bond Montage Should Have Been


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

DeDondeEs said:


> Yeah overall it was a weird Oscar ceremony, between the orchestra not even being on site, the whole bit with Seth talking to William Shatner on a TV screen, the Jaws music being played to shuffle people off (but not for famous people)


Was there a different piece of music used "for famous people," or are you saying that they didn't subject the acting, directing, and best picture winners to a time limit?

Actually, I'm pretty sure there's an unwritten rule that the (Leading Role) Actor and Actress winners can speak for pretty much as long as they want, and it may apply to Director and Picture as well. Didn't they play it for Adele (excuse me - for Adele Adkins, since she was accepting in her "songwriter persona") during her speech for the Original Song Oscar?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

That Don Guy said:


> Didn't they play it for Adele (excuse me - for Adele Adkins, since she was accepting in her "songwriter persona") during her speech for the Original Song Oscar?


No, she barely spoke... she mumbled a few thanks at the start and then turned the mic over to the guy.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

laria said:


> No, she barely spoke... she mumbled a few thanks at the start and then turned the mic over to the guy.


Because she started to cry...


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I'm relatively confident this is a photo of Jennifer Lawrence prepping for her take in the boob song.










-smak-


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> Was there a different piece of music used "for famous people," or are you saying that they didn't subject the acting, directing, and best picture winners to a time limit?
> 
> Actually, I'm pretty sure there's an unwritten rule that the (Leading Role) Actor and Actress winners can speak for pretty much as long as they want, and it may apply to Director and Picture as well. Didn't they play it for Adele (excuse me - for Adele Adkins, since she was accepting in her "songwriter persona") during her speech for the Original Song Oscar?


I don't know what the official policy is, but a friend in the FX industry noted that the Life of Pi FX team got 1 min, 3 seconds and another tech-type award got over 3 min, so they definitely vary it.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> Poor George Lazenby gets no respect.


Not to mention Timothy Dalton!

No, really. They didn't mention him.


----------

